

Ask HN: Non-US MongoDB Database-as-a-Service Provider - anonyfox

I am currently planning an application leveraging sails.js and mongoDB, but i do not want to host the database by myself.<p>Promising MongoDB-Providers are<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mongohq.com&#x2F;home
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mongolab.com&#x2F;company&#x2F;<p>and some others linked at the mongodb homepage. The big problem:<p>neither of the solutions i found so far are outside of the US (NSA-stuff, latency) or have a good free plan to try it out and use it for low-volume apps. Do you know any good options?
======
onion2k
If "NSA stuff" is a genuine concern, note that one of MongoDB's investors is
In-Q-Tel - the tech investment arm of the CIA.

~~~
anonyfox
great to know. however, i am not sure if this concern might be a _serious_
risk. :/

